# Anyone have...?



## Chickenspirit (Oct 11, 2009)

A copy of the Pinup Portfolio they can spare..?

http://pinupportfolio.com/

It's out of print and I've been looking for a copy for a while. 

Any help in finding one is greatly appreciated.


----------

